# Lord Adonis rail tour..



## caravanman (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

Thought this link might be interesting.. Transport minister on week long rail tour.. Fact finding rail tour starts 13 April


----------



## ruudkeulers (Apr 13, 2009)

caravanman said:


> Hi,Thought this link might be interesting.. Transport minister on week long rail tour.. Fact finding rail tour starts 13 April


Nice initiative! Would have been even better if he made the trip anonymously and reported his findings afterwards. Now everybody is warned and he'll probably be treated on board as a..eh..well, as a minister.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 13, 2009)

Still a nice gesture. I'd like to see people in the DOT or FRA on Amtrak doing 2k miles in coach.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 13, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Still a nice gesture. I'd like to see people in the DOT or FRA on Amtrak doing 2k miles in coach.


I'd still like to see you do it!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 13, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Still a nice gesture. I'd like to see people in the DOT or FRA on Amtrak doing 2k miles in coach.
> ...


I should be doing 1k miles today but CSX canceled that notion


----------



## John Bredin (Apr 14, 2009)

ruudkeulers said:


> caravanman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,Thought this link might be interesting.. Transport minister on week long rail tour.. Fact finding rail tour starts 13 April
> ...


How anonymous can a man called Lord Adonis be, anyway?! :lol:

Seriously, he's the Minister in charge of the railways, so I imagine like "famous" restaurant reviewers for the local television station or newspaper, someone on the restaurant/train staff is moderately familiar with his appearance and might even have a photo of him to double-check. I doubt when Mr. Gunn was in charge of Amtrak that he could have traveled anonymously on Amtrak.


----------

